# Two weeks left....



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Until my beautiful queen has her kittens, getting excited now.
Spid has very kindly offered to come and visit my kittens to confirm colours as this is the first time ive mixed shaded with smoke.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

can't wait to hear what colours you have. i bet they'll be gorgeous whatever they are


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sounds very interesting,cant wait to see what she has._


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

_Gets kitten-napping gear ready for action......._


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I live close enough for a kitnapping jaunt if you want the help, PP.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

More coonies to lust after . Hope all goes well x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Until my beautiful queen has her kittens, getting excited now.
> Spid has very kindly offered to come and visit my kittens to confirm colours as this is the first time ive mixed shaded with smoke.


I will TRY! But my ulterior motive is to see the kittens!

*Goes off to take lessons from Soupie*


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very tempted to find out when you're coming and gatecrash the party! When is Bombs due, Spid? We must be round about the same time again, aren't we?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I see whats happening, you all want to meet Libby and her babies dont you. xx ( thats fine, you can come and play then i can have some peace and quiet once they are all asleep). 

Carly, i can come and pick you up and take you home again, know my way now. x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Very tempted to find out when you're coming and gatecrash the party! When is Bombs due, Spid? We must be round about the same time again, aren't we?


Bombs is due 24th. Do gatecrash haven't seen you since our first meeting at a show. Of course if it's okay with CC.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hah, I'd be surprised if you didn't know it by now! Watch her though, CC. If you give her cake, make sure you provide her a cake fork or else she'll talk about you!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Hah, I'd be surprised if you didn't know it by now! Watch her though, CC. If you give her cake, make sure you provide her a cake fork or else she'll talk about you!


Actually . . .actually . . . I can't use a cake fork cos I'm left handed - *casting aspersions on my character like that Carly - gasp* I will use my hands thank you! (psst - will there be cake?)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course you can have cake, never seen a cake fork  but i will say eat it quick otherwise libby will pinch it.
You can also have a napkin and a grooming brush. x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There'll be cake if I come. Can't visit without cake!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, carly bring the cake, spid bring a napkin and i will provide kittens and grooming brushes.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oooooh it's exciting I can't wait to see the pictures 

Viv xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cake and kits..cant be bad.

Well cc were in tie this time round weve two girls due in two weeks.Then that's it till the very end of the year when I might squeeze gypsy in for her first litter but thats still to be decided nearer time.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

cake and kittens? i miss out on all the fun  :crying:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> cake and kittens? i miss out on all the fun  :crying:


I starving aswell,chocolate fudge cake dripping in chocolate sauce warmed up,with a scoop of ice cream.hmmmmmm yum yum yum.:drool:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

How exciting CC  

Hope all goes well for your girl and her babies, look forward to seeing what colours she has


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a date!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Very exciting!!!

For those of you paying CC a visit, please say hello to Libby and give her a smooch from me, please - tell her how much I'm looking forward to spoiling her rotten 

Though I do put my foot down at sharing my cake. MY cake :blushing:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not chocolate cake please, Libby is not allowed this.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Trust me, that girlie ain't gonna get a look in! I like cake too much!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh dear Carly, you havent met Libby yet and believe me after little kisses and headbutts with purring loudly in your ear, if Libby wants cake, Libby finds a way of getting it.
She already has me wrapped round her paw and the vet.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't like chocolate cake  but I do like biscuits.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Oh dear Carly, you havent met Libby yet and believe me after little kisses and headbutts with purring loudly in your ear, if Libby wants cake, Libby finds a way of getting it.
> She already has me wrapped round her paw and the vet.


Oh dear, nothing edible is ever going to be just mine after she comes down here, is it? Lol :smilewinkgrin:

Will be keeping everything crossed for your kittens CC - just wish I was closer so I could say hello too xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Muffin, my mc kittens will still be here along with Libby's kittens when you come and collect libby as they wont leave until after neutering. xxx


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oooh!! Cuddles  I'll look forward to that!! Xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What kind of biscuits, Spid?

Suppose I'd better bring some cat biscuits for miss Libbs too!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

By the sounds of it, Carly, she'll eat anything!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not too fussed Carly - I just don't like chocolate cake. But I'd eat it to be polite!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll make sure and bring a load of it then... More for me if you refuse a second bit!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my queen's been in her nesting box all day, had to put food in the box as she wont come out.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She is getting comfy ... Slave you will be


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

muffin789 said:


> Very exciting!!!
> 
> For those of you paying CC a visit, please say hello to Libby and give her a smooch from me, please - tell her how much I'm looking forward to spoiling her rotten
> 
> Though I do put my foot down at sharing my cake. MY cake :blushing:


Will happily give Libby a smooch for you Muffin. I also don't share cake...crisps, chocolate, pizza or any food in general really. You can have the shirt off my back in a blizzard just don't touch my food.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Libby will be in her kittening pen in the lounge through the day but at night in my room, i dont want anything going wrong with her babies.
Libby will love many cuddles. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooooo, babies on the way soon then!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Taking bets on how many kittens my girl will have very soon.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Taking bets on how many kittens my girl will have very soon.


6...

She's gorgeous cc xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Taking bets on how many kittens my girl will have very soon.


How many litter she had CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She had 1 with the previous breeder, 1 with me now this is her last litter.
so this is her 3rd litter.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pretty girl! I'll say 5


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking at her am going 6 ... Bid is in


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I bet she has... One less than you could cope with! After all, there's always room for just one more.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

when she stands up it looks like she has eaten a football.
hopefully she has a girl so that will give me 3 girls for my new stud.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My queen is 60 days pregnant today, cant sleep as im sooooo excited.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It's going to be an exciting week .... Babies due all over .... Best of luck ..... Are you hoping for a keeper CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Being greedy this time and hoping for 2 but if i get 1 to keep i will be happy.

Lots of babies due isnt there, lost track of who is expecting but Libby the rescue is also due soon, i just hope they dont go into labour the same night.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Eyes in back of head then .... Hope you get your keepers ... X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly Libby's litter was a complete heartbreaking time, we lost all 4 of her babies.

Libby is fine and back to good health so pleased about this.

My queen's belly has dropped this morning, after last night im a bag of nerves and all the possible things that can go wrong im beginning to worry about, just want them safe and here now.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh CC am so sorry .... Sending big hugs .... X


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

How exciting!! Can't wait 
Just read, so sorry about Libby's kittens


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry to read that your girl lost all four babies. You must be devastated. Sending lots of hugs.x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It was Libby the rescue girl who lost her babies last night.
My queen is doing well. Thankyou Cosmills for the phone call, my head is now back to labour watch.
Thankyou Carly for the 3am urgent call last night, it was noted by vets that placenta's was white which in my panic i didnt mention before. Not sure what a white placenta means.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> It was Libby the rescue girl who lost her babies last night.
> My queen is doing well. Thankyou Cosmills for the phone call, my head is now back to labour watch.
> Thankyou Carly for the 3am urgent call last night, it was noted by vets that placenta's was white which in my panic i didnt mention before. Not sure what a white placenta means.


my guess would be that the blood wasn't flowing to the placenta in which case the kittens would not be getting what they need to survive. if that is correct then it would explain why they all died. i would think that there was nothing at all that could be done to help them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

7 beautiful mc's been born and still in labour, think i can feel 1 or 2 more.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

yay congrats!!!!!!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful news  Hope all goes well for mum , babies and of course yourself CC


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic news:thumbup: looks like a very busy mommy cat and lots of chaos for you when they start to get about


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Feels like there will be 8 born, alls going well but then it always does when the vets are open.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Feels like there will be 8 born, alls going well but then it always does when the vets are open.


nice time of day to give birth instead of 3am in the morning


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

You little minx :001_rolleyes: well that's us second place :lol:

Massive congrats looking forward to pics.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh how lovely!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Finished at 8 babies, 3 are smaller but seem to be ok. Cant do photo yet as they are all tucked under mum so tomorrow will have to do.

Mum is fine and eating, im happy that after all the sadness this year so far finally something has gone right for me.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrivals :thumbup: Hope they and mum are all doing well


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Muffin, you will get to have a little play with the kittens as im sure they will be climbing the curtains by 4 weeks old. x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Did I hear EIGHT,, omg 

Congratulation CC pleased all went ok for your girl and you .... Happy ending 

Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The scan showed 6 but the vet wasnt sure if he could see any others, but yes 8 kittens, i dont like big litters, would have been happy with 2 or 3.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Best i can do for now.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Muffin, you will get to have a little play with the kittens as im sure they will be climbing the curtains by 4 weeks old. x


Oooh goody!!!  xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Bless her hats off to her.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

All safe and sound that's the main thing .... Looking at Rosie I think we could be having six... She had grown overnight ... Eeekkkkkk


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic news CC:thumbup:. you deserve some good news and these 8 babies are certainly that. can't wait to see them grow into gorgeous fluff balls


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

8 kitties that great CC. Congrats to mummy and some beautiful balls of fluff. Can't wait to see them all dry and gorgeous. Its does go a little way to make up for all the heartbreak you've had recently.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, hope all goes well for the little ones especially


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A quiet night, all kittens being fed well. Mum has put them in 2 piles so is feeding 4 then 4.
7 Look silver but i do have my wishes answered and have my beautiful blue baby. Not sure if blue smoke, blue silver or blue shaded but its a blue.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> A quiet night, all kittens being fed well. Mum has put them in 2 piles so is feeding 4 then 4.
> 7 Look silver but i do have my wishes answered and have my beautiful blue baby. Not sure if blue smoke, blue silver or blue shaded but its a blue.


that's brilliant CC. i know you've waited sometime for your blue:thumbup:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> A quiet night, all kittens being fed well. Mum has put them in 2 piles so is feeding 4 then 4.
> 7 Look silver but i do have my wishes answered and have my beautiful blue baby. Not sure if blue smoke, blue silver or blue shaded but its a blue.


,,,

Both look and sound like a gorgeous litter CC  really pleased your blue wish has been granted , have you managed to sex them yet , or are you waiting for Spid lol


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations, i thought we were doing well with Chilli's 7! They look lovely, your girl is stunning too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will sex them in a few days, mum is very protective and i dont want to upset her, Spid will tell me which are shaded and smoke (hopefully), but 6 will go as pet homes so aslong as we get the 2 im keepng right it will be ok.

I also have a paler silver baby but that one is already taken by a good friend of mine who will give him/her a wonderful home.

Im so proud of my queen, she is adorable so she will now be retired and kept as my own pet for life.

Im going to keep the blue and a black silver unless they are all males then i can only keep one.

Waited afew years for this beautiful kitten to be born with the pedigree line i wanted so im one very happy slave.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I will sex them in a few days, mum is very protective and i dont want to upset her, Spid will tell me which are shaded and smoke (hopefully), but 6 will go as pet homes so aslong as we get the 2 im keepng right it will be ok.
> 
> I also have a paler silver baby but that one is already taken by a good friend of mine who will give him/her a wonderful home.
> 
> ...


Sounds perfect all round 

Congratulations on your lovely mother and kittens.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations CC, glad it looks like you may have a keeper or two. looking forward to updates xxxx_


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats to you CC and your beautiful girl :thumbup: 

Pleased to hear all went well for mum and her 8 babies 

Look forward to seeing lots more pics


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope you had a lovely holiday, just for you another photo of baby coons. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Hope you had a lovely holiday, just for you another photo of baby coons. x


Had a lovely holiday thanks CC 

Thank you for the photo  they are sooo beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Hope you had a lovely holiday, just for you another photo of baby coons. x


You need id bands cc lol they all look the same ha ha,look nicely sized too.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know, 6 silver tabby.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Just seen this cc, congrats!!  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, im a very proud slave but 8 kittens up my curtains in 4 weeks time is going to be fun. x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, im a very proud slave but 8 kittens up my curtains in 4 weeks time is going to be fun. x


Lol I will know the feeling cc  all good though.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Hope you had a lovely holiday, just for you another photo of baby coons. x


lovely babies CC, but i cannot see the little silver one


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> 8 kittens up my curtains in 4 weeks time is going to be fun. x


What breeder has curtains? :lol:


----------



## Koalio (May 26, 2013)

Congrats on your gorgeous babies! Mom is a stunner too!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, your kittens are gorgeous and i adore Siberian's.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Super super cute!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats CC what lovely kittens


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby coons !!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: cute ! 

Congratulations


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awww, they're sooo cute 
Congrats CC!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New pics.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> New pics.


aww CC how did i miss this photo. i can't believe i didn't see it, i've been waiting to see more photos of them but May keeps kicking me off the pc and you must have added this at one of those times. they are gorgeous and look at the little one with his/her eyes open:001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They look better at 4 weeks old, then the ear tufts start to come up and then they are so beautiful.
Problem is there are 2 girls i cant choose between yet to take mums place.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Totally gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I have absolutely no idea why people love these cats  :devil:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, genetic question, sorry.
This kitten is male, dam black smoke, sire silver shaded so although i think most are silver tabby i am stuck with this kitten.

Thinking silver shaded but could be silver tabby, anybody guess please.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think we need a lot more photos to decide!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im trying to get more photo's but everytime i get the camera mum goes back in the box, then kittens move around.

I will try harder tomorrow and cook mum roast chicken, that may do the trick.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Def not smoke - I think shaded.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's some but not that good.

Its fun choosing pedigree names, so far i have:

Brown tabby girl..... Sweet Emma Rose.

Silver Tabby Boy ..... Sweet Lightning.

Silver Shaded Boy .... Moonstone Magic.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cute, and lovely names


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oooo, I like the names!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww love the names,. I would love a silver one day._


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how are they all doing today CC. they are adorable:001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens all doing well but then mum does adore her babies.
Started to get out the nest now so mum spends alot of time rounding them up, will do individual photo's over the next few days and will need to think of some names.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Can't wait for photos....Aw mum sounds so sweet xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully my little keeper girl.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful babies :001_wub: :001_wub:

Lovely names too


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Hopefully my little keeper girl.


she looks lovely CC:001_wub:. fingers crossed you get to keep this little beauty


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Meet Barney Rubble and Stormy Mountain.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Scrummy kitts


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Aww now how gorgeous are they  I would not be without my two for all the tea in China ....... Wonderful cats in everyway


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cute names for cute kittens


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The tiny 2 kittens ive been topping up, slowly getting there.
Mum has now ran out of milk but the other 6 babies have had their first weaning dinner today but still bottle feeding these 2 kittens.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_gorgeous CC, love the colour to. hope those two little ones are doing well.  Love seeing pictures of them._


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

You have some very gorgeous kittens cc, and lovely names too :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So so cute, :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Butter wouldnt melt..... they will be 4 weeks old on saturday and currently running around the lounge running through their dinner.


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

They are stunning little bundles of fluff


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Awww CC they're soo lovely. Sounds like your having lots of fun with the furries running riot.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens are 4 weeks old, all eating today.
Just sharing some new photo's.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: little sweethearts!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_wub:..:001_wub:..:001_wub:...:001_wub:..._awww they are coming along really well, they are gorgeous CC,i think silver is a Must for my colours to get list hahahaha,.........:yesnod:_


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

CC, they are very beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: and growing really well


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww CC they are getting more gorgeous by the day:001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have to share this...... i am so proud of mum, she is doing a fantastic job, all kittens are now weaned and 4 weigh 1kg at 4 and half weeks old.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my, they are just :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Great weights CC, chunky monkeys


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

anymore photos for us all to see CC? i bet they are really growing now and piling on the weight


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

More photo's..... well i dont need asking twice.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

beautiful:001_wub:. i bet you have a hectic house with all of them running around. it was enough with tabitha's 5 babies but i must admit i do miss them causing chaos


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_we dont see enough pictures of them CC, they are beautiful. Growing so quickly._


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow they are so gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous, could look at pictures of them all day


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have many photo's but didnt want to bore anybody with them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_the more pictures the better , thats what we say....._


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I have many photo's but didnt want to bore anybody with them.


you won't bore me


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

they are all gorgeous and they grow so fast


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

They're absolutely gorgeous individually, but the photo of them all together is just :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are all absolutely adorable :001_wub: :001_wub:

The more pics the better


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Today's photo's.
Brown Tabby Boy...... my little keeper.
Silver Shaded Girl...... waiting to see if she is a keeper.
Silver Tabby Girl ..... Thinks she is a koala bear.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Today's photo's.
> Brown Tabby Boy...... my little keeper.
> Silver Shaded Girl...... waiting to see if she is a keeper.
> Silver Tabby Girl ..... Thinks she is a koala bear.


beautiful babies:001_wub::001_wub:
can't wait to come and meet them in the 'flesh'


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww love Koala bear lol, all beautiful, it must be hard to part with them, :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how are these little babies doing this week CC. bet they have you on your feet while the run riot around the house


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous pics of gorgeous babies :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens are quiet in the afternoon as its too hot but 9pm yes its a mad house.
All are doing well, just keeping a watch on one boy who seems to be smaller than the others, hes eating etc so healthy just smaller than i like them to be.
Probably will turn out to be the biggest boy later.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just sharing todays photo.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Silver shaded is stunning!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww CC they are coming on a treat. are any of those my little baby?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh CC. Truly stunning ..... How old are they now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, Silver Shaded is hopefully my keeper girl but too early as yet to be sure.

CG, of course..... your little babycoon is the 2nd photo sat on the sofa next to my brown tabby baby.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Babies are 6 weeks old and very naughty.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, Silver Shaded is hopefully my keeper girl but too early as yet to be sure.
> 
> CG, of course..... your little babycoon is the 2nd photo sat on the sofa next to my brown tabby baby.


Thankyou cc, I get confused with them all he is gorgeous but so are rest of them. You'll have to let me know the date that I can collect so that I can start planning


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cute, and growing fast


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, 6 weeks old, that has gone fast._


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i ve got a name for your pretty posse, ..." the adorrrrrrrrrrables"

ican see why you are soft on the silver lady cc


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

wow they are truly stunning :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i was just taking a look through the breeding section and suddenly thought about these little ones. how are they doing CC, they must about 8 weeks old now and i bet they are into everything by now


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You are just angling for more photos!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spid said:


> You are just angling for more photos!


CC sends me photos anyway without me asking


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your a week ahead of yourself, kittens are 7 weeks old but they have to weigh over 2kg's for the vet to EN, so not sure what dates they will be available yet.

Will do more photo's tonight.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My vet ENs over 1kg.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I went to the vet yesterday to pick up Advocate, she said kittens have to be over 2kg's but the other vet who works in the same surgery isnt keen on EN so i hope he will change his ways after all is fine with the EN.

Luckily mc's are bigger kittens so they will be 2kg's at 12 weeks old, 4 of the kittens already weigh at 7 weeks old 1.8kg's so i know they will be fine, if i have to keep hold of 1 kitten afew weeks longer its no problem, but i think we will be at 2kg's on time.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Your a week ahead of yourself, kittens are 7 weeks old but they have to weigh over 2kg's for the vet to EN, so not sure what dates they will be available yet.
> 
> Will do more photo's tonight.


i did say 'about' 8 weeks, you should know me by now and how i get mixed up
don't worry about photos for now, i know you are busy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im not really busy hun, just alittle upset and concerned as to why my daughter keeps running away and i dont know what to do to stop this happening. Police have told me to stay home and wait incase she arrives back home.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Im not really busy hun, just alittle upset and concerned as to why my daughter keeps running away and i dont know what to do to stop this happening. Police have told me to stay home and wait incase she arrives back home.


well you certainly have more important things on your mind. i hope she comes back very soon for you. let me know when she's back and i'll get may to text her at some point. maybe she can get to the bottom of it for you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, gosh kids do my head in.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, gosh kids do my head in.


i certainly agree with that


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

shame we dont have boot camp, that will sort her out.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> shame we dont have boot camp, that will sort her out.


yeah, they can have my daughter too. seriously though, she does need help doesn't she but it's never available in the way it's needed or when you want it. fingers crossed she returns soon xx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly its a stage that some teenagers have to go through. My son calls it his stupid phase but thankfully we are over it now. Just gotta grit your teeth and remind her your there for her. They always seem to forget that part.

The furries are as ever looking gorgeous.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My beautiful silver shaded girl at 8 weeks old.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

She's beautiful CC but you do know your leading my daughter astray don't you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure thats entirely my fault she doesnt need much encouragement.
Plus this kitten is staying.

Its this one you need to worry about, oh yes and the other kitten (has she told you yet) its her xmas present, shhhh if hubby doesnt know yet.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> My beautiful silver shaded girl at 8 weeks old.


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:...._very pretty CC._


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just catching up on these beauties:001_wub:. i've been very calm about this kitten but it's getting closer to me being a slave to a new one, and i'm starting to get excited now


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Omgggg, sooo gorgeous CC - You've done an amazing job. I just love cats sooo much! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not exactly a group photo as some kittens missing, but a nice photo to share.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats an absolutely gorgeous photo, your cats are stunning


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww look how they are growing. absolutely gorgeous:001_wub:. CC is mine on that last photo as i get so confused with which one he is. sorry i'm so useless


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CG...what are you like, as if i would post a photo and leave the special babycoon out.
I am not going to tell you though, i think you can now tell them apart. xx


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of beautiful kittens.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, my queen has done a great job and i am very proud of her.
She is booked to be spayed 1st week september and then be my special pet.

Her last litter she had a gorgeous black silver girl who is now over a year old and due her first litter in August.

Problem is i want to keep them all but sadly i cant.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is my problem and I have so few cats compared to you - but I'm already worrying about Bombers next litter, and then Edith's in over a years time. AND possibly getting another one from Soupie in Dec. That would be three breeding queens and I've always said no more than 3. SO why would I be breeding again. I would have to neuter Bombs probably but really want 3 litters from her.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> CG...what are you like, as if i would post a photo and leave the special babycoon out.
> I am not going to tell you though, i think you can now tell them apart. xx


i'm hopeless, what more can i say. well i know now which he is and my instincts were right. i need the time to hurry up and pass by now so that he can come home to me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You cant neuter Bombs yet, just look at the stunning kittens she produces and she is a good mum.

My cats will work out ok, i have afew who are very old so already on limited time, if the queens once spayed needs to be rehomed then they will be, hoping not to but hormones are a funny thing.
Wanted to keep my red silver queen but after her spay she was just fighting with the queens, she is happy now being an only cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CG.... first vaccination this friday, it will be the neuter that delays the rehoming to you but you will get there. xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> You cant neuter Bombs yet, just look at the stunning kittens she produces and she is a good mum.
> 
> My cats will work out ok, i have afew who are very old so already on limited time, if the queens once spayed needs to be rehomed then they will be, hoping not to but hormones are a funny thing.
> Wanted to keep my red silver queen but after her spay she was just fighting with the queens, she is happy now being an only cat.


Bomber will have at least 2 more litters. Presto the moggy is DD1s so when she leaves home she's taking him and Minnii is on borrowed time so MIGHT peg it eventually - though I think after receiving 6 weeks to live (3 years ago) she has now decided to last until she is 21! SO that will be two more spaces.

Once we have our own place and hubby is out of the RAF I can have more.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

6 weeks but is still going years later, wow, now thats why i dont listen to vets.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> 6 weeks but is still going years later, wow, now thats why i dont listen to vets.


i remember my old girl Charlie who was given a couple of months to live. the vets said she wouldn't make it past 2 but she reached either 18 or 19 years of age.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just thinking of the many times the vet said it was time for Angel, she is going really strong, weighs over 5kgs and still growing, still alittle timid with strangers but so loving with me, its like she has been here for years, grooming is slow, she gets fedup quickly so it takes 3 days to give her a complete groom, she is adorable though.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Just thinking of the many times the vet said it was time for Angel, she is going really strong, weighs over 5kgs and still growing, still alittle timid with strangers but so loving with me, its like she has been here for years, grooming is slow, she gets fedup quickly so it takes 3 days to give her a complete groom, she is adorable though.


i think so many lives would be lost if we always listened to the vets. sometimes having the love and care of an owner makes such a huge difference when they are ill rather than just giving up on them


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

God I just want to buy everyones cats, what is this forum doing to me lol 

CC that is such a lovely story, and makes them kitties all the more special x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Angel isnt mum to these kittens, sorry i should have made myself clearer.
Angel is a rescue who came to me with very bad cuts needing stitches after her owner tried to use scissors on the knots.
She was so bad we thought we would lose her as she had infections and only weighed 2.3kgs, skin and bone.
I had to try and get her to gain weight so we could spay her but she couldnt hold any weight on, luckily she is now well and weighs just over 5kgs.

She is on a thread in the rescue section. 

Mum to these mc kittens is my queen mc (just to ensure people know).


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_love that picture with all the kittens on, ( well most of the kittens,) yep silver will be on my list next, once Summer settles in, i get her on saturday._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wanting lots of photo's of Summer then once she is settled, bet you are so excited, i know i always am getting a new kitten.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Last photo update from me on this litter as they are leaving me next weekend, going to miss them but glad they will be trashing somebody elses home very soon.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww beautiful kitts, omg how did you get him/her down , was it a case of waiting till they jumped on your head?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Had to use a chair to get him down, then i put the chair back in the kitchen to find him back up again, he came down by sliding on the curtains so now have scratch marks on them, never mind they are worth it.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

CC, they are beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

They are sooo beautiful, ah the days of kittens climbing up curtains - I remember them well from my younger days back at my mums.

x :cornut:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I promise this is the last photo.
My brown tabby boy who may be going to the show in october.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I promise this is the last photo.
> My brown tabby boy who may be going to the show in october.


Very sweet, good luck for the show


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, im only doing the HHP class which the rescue kitten Loreal will also be in, hoping she wins to be honest as it would be great for a rescue kitten which ive raised win.

If my boy doesnt like it the show is near my home so i will bring him back, dont want any stressed kittens.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my CC, he is such a stunner - best of luck for the show!!! xxxx


----------

